# Tamarind pulp vs. paste?



## my_psychosis (Jul 9, 2016)

I bought a little box kit to make "Malay Chicken Biryani"
It calls for 1 cup Tamarind pulp. I found Tamarind paste, can I use that and if so how much?
Thanks.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 9, 2016)

Tamarind pulp is a super thick brick of tamarind with seeds (you can also get the brick without seeds).  Typically you dissolve this in boiling water and press the resulting stuff through a strainer to eliminate the seeds and any other solid matter.  The remainder that goes into the recipe is close to tamarind paste. 

I'm not sure what the ratio is of paste to pulp.  Much of the volume you get will be from the  water you add to the paste.


----------



## outRIAAge (Jul 9, 2016)

I've used both, and I've also used whole tamarind pods. No need to bother with the pods (which vary wildly in quality), and I find little difference between the seed-filled blocks of pulp and jars of tamarind extract, so feel free to take shortcuts. As for comparative amounts, I've never figured that out so I add it "to taste." It cuts sweetness and adds a nice edge.


----------



## my_psychosis (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks to both of you. These help.


----------

